#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Pet 2013.2 exchange with working Intersect 2012.1 or CMG 2013

## rinrin

Dears All,


I have petrel 2013.2 full license for 999 users and till 2099, i will exchange with working intersect 2012.1 or CMG 2013.2.  :Very Drunk:  :Very Drunk: See More: Pet 2013.2 exchange with working Intersect 2012.1 or CMG 2013

----------


## herbertharturo

rin rin 
I have CMG 2013.2 but not full license

----------


## Danisricu

well man i have cmg 2010 full working...

----------


## ootdayo

hi rinrin,

can u contact me at ootdayo@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## ootdayo

hi rinrin,

can u contact me at ootdayo@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## tiotech

> hi rinrin,
> 
> can u contact me at ootdayo@gmail.com
> 
> thanks



Hi OotDayo,

Please can you help me with Intersection installation. I have Petrel 2015.5 with license up to 2020. 

Please help me so that I can run my Petrel-RE-Intersect interface.

Thanks.

Appreciate..

----------


## fered

Hi Friends, I need CMG. I am ready to exchange it with Petrel 2018 or OFM 2018 or .... Contact me via: tnudefski@gmail.com

----------

